# first attempt with questions, mac n cheese



## matlocc (May 3, 2018)

I have read about every thread I could on here about these.  I understand they need to be rolled out, stuffed and then rolled tight. (Like a army sheet, quarter bounce test)  My question is about rolling or preparing the whole thing.
If I am doing pork, with pre made mac and cheese, adding more shredded cheese then, pre cooking the bacon for a bit before the wrap.
Can I do this 2 days ahead and leave in the fridge rolled in saran wrap or do you need only an overnight rest or a few hours in the fridge.


----------



## smokeymose (May 3, 2018)

What are you trying to make?


----------



## Geebs (May 3, 2018)

Not sure the answer but I will look forward to seeing pics. 

Smokey, I think he’s doing a Mac and cheese fattie


----------



## gmc2003 (May 4, 2018)

I usually roll mine the day of the cook. I don't see any problem doing them the night before. 

Chris


----------



## matlocc (May 14, 2018)

Well it went ok for a first timer. I think I would use less pork and more mac and cheese next time.  I used 2lbs of pork.


----------



## Smoke23 (May 14, 2018)

Looks pretty good to me!


----------



## Geebs (May 14, 2018)

That looks delicious!


----------

